# Curious



## newtopygmies (May 26, 2010)

Am I the only male on this forum? Are goats just for girls? I love my goats. Am I weird?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...No, you're not "wierd" at all! There are other guys on the forum but I think that most are busy doing what the "girls" in their lives want them to do :wink: 

I personally give my hubby a to do list when summer hits...lol, it's not always accomplished but he stays busy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz ...there are... other men here....no worries..... it means... your a good man ...... you are not weird......... what so ever.... :thumb: :greengrin: :wink: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband is the one who got me into goats  But he doesn't post here, like what Liz said - he's always doing what I want or wish he might do, or watching tv LOL!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Have no fear I am one of the other men on here....I used to wonder the same thing so I went threw the face pictures on here to see if there were any more guys. I only found a couple but that was good enough for me.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

My husband was the one who got me into goats as well. He spends a lot of time with them and loves to watch them run and play. Heck my 19 year old son goes out to the goat barn to see the goaties before heading into the house. The goats are spoiled by all here!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there are others -- they just dont post as much. We girls are much more chatty


----------



## newtopygmies (May 26, 2010)

I feel much better. I was begining to wonder. 

Now I want baby goats


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

me too but I really just want my goats to breed right now I am kinda worried my buck is too young he is 8 months and not really interested with the girls


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ah give him time -- once those girls go into heat he should get the idea  

I had a buck who showed no interest and the doe was in raging heat. The owner was like - he is ignoring her. well the doe came up pregnant


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok well we will see I just want babies because I am tired of buying them. And the kids need some for the fair next year.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

He should get the job done unless he is missing equipment  

and didnt you had some born this year though?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah we had some born in January and February but sold the wethers at the fair.....This is a different buck....I bought the does already bred.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when is your fair? = when do you need the does bred by?


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

My D.H. has a saying: "A man among men is the life for me, but a man among women I'd rather be...."

Post away please. No offense ladies but sometimes we need the testosterone opinion on occasion


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

MissMM said:


> My D.H. has a saying: "A man among men is the life for me, but a man among women I'd rather be...."
> 
> Post away please. No offense ladies but sometimes we need the testosterone opinion on occasion


I like your DH's way of thinking :wink:

Absolutely..we need to have a guy's objective so post away as much as you want!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:slapfloor: I thought you were a female. (sorry) I was going to ask you (since you live in Alabama) If you had ever been to the quilt shop in Ashville or if you wanted to go sometime. ha ha. Hubby thinks it's cool we have some men on here. Now he want's to know if you want to go fishing at the dam sometime. :doh: 

Gina & Yung


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Stacey
The fair is in July but I would like January babies so there is still hope but I can deal with feb. babies but if it gets to march then they have no real chance of winning even though thats not the only reason we are in it but it would be nice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are your does cycling this time of year?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have noticed lite heats but they arent real strong so I just put the buck in with the does and we will see if I get a suprize which sucks because I like to know the exact day but it is better then missing the cycle and having to wait another 21 days.


----------

